# Salvage Job



## Corjack (Jan 6, 2015)

had one of my early knives that the drill got away from me when I drilled the tang hole. I went ahead and glued it up, but the tang was offset badly in the hole, and my normal washer, and SS tang nut was not going to cover it. Today I just put a normal thin nut on it, than ground tang off flush. Had a little scrap of maple burl destined for the trash. Hollowed it out a bit to fit over the nut, then epoxied it on. After it set up, I shaped it, then resanded the whole handle. Took about as long to salvage it, as I normally spend on a normal knife, start to finish. The wood is a piece a fellow gave me, it is ether sallow root, or heat treated birch, and that is just a guess. Turned out pretty cool, and the picture does not do it justice.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice job Ron. The salvage pieces always seem a bit more rewarding don't they?


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice job on the repair. Looks good.


----------

